
Aside, Google Maps, Apple Maps and GPS: Why people still love their paper maps - ericdanielski
https://eu.usatoday.com/story/tech/2020/02/07/are-paper-maps-better-than-google-maps-apple-map-gps/4647383002/
======
JohnFen
Although I use OSM regularly, I always keep up-to-date paper maps. Paper maps
don't require any external services to work, after all. No electricity,
internet, satellites, or third-party servers. In an emergency situation (or if
you're just rambling about in the boondocks) you shouldn't count on any of
those things being available.

